# Bethesda teases incoming Fallout announcement



## RedoLane (May 29, 2018)

ANOTHER ONE!?
WHY NOT DOOM 2!?!?
ARGHHH DANG IT!!!


----------



## _v3 (May 29, 2018)

Inb4 Fallout Shelter 2 DX+


----------



## Cubuss (May 29, 2018)

Fallout For Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Lumince (May 29, 2018)

Wait? If this is Fallout 5 im gonna be made. Where is Elder Scrolls???? Noooooooo
If I see Fallout Online I will freak out


----------



## Joe88 (May 29, 2018)

Dont think they would tease this just for another port of an old game


----------



## pedro702 (May 29, 2018)

where is doom 2?


----------



## detonyle (May 29, 2018)

fallout 2 20th anniversary for Switch


----------



## DeoNaught (May 29, 2018)

some type of Fallout Spinoff, calling it now


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2018)

Not a huge Fallout fan, but it's always fun to watch their announcements.

Inb4 Fallout 3/Fallout Complete Collection, for the Switch.


----------



## bi388 (May 29, 2018)

I hope this is a 3d remake of an old game because Bethesdas fallout games have gone from meh to garbage in terms of everything besides combat. They lost what made fallout good, the freedom and difficult moral choices.


----------



## Azmort (May 29, 2018)

YEs, YEEEEES! (insert Spongebob meme here) I don't care if it is a Port of an older game for Nintendo Switch or if it is a New game, but I prefer the second with a Nintendo Switch version, I love both, Fallout games and the Nintendo Switch, however I'll be getting the PC Version too if it is a New game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 29, 2018)

no thanks the last fallout was a buggy fucking nightmare mess!


----------



## VitaType (May 29, 2018)

The next Elders Scrolls game? 
They can't just keep porting Skyrim over and over again until the end of time, right? Right?


----------



## mrissaoussama (May 29, 2018)

Fallout Battle Royale


----------



## Pluupy (May 29, 2018)

Remastered Fallout 1, 2, and Tactics, please!


----------



## xy-maps (May 29, 2018)

There was a „leaked“ paper from the Nintendo E3 presentation and it says Fallout 3 Anniversary for Ninentdo Switch. Maybe this leak was real...


----------



## Pluupy (May 29, 2018)

VitaType said:


> The next Elders Scrolls game?
> They can't just keep porting Skyrim over and over again until the end of time, right? Right?


They said after Fallout 4's release another Elder Scrolls is too soon (and they likely wouldn't be going to Tamriel). If you want Elder Scrolls for now, try Elder Scrolls Online. 

Elder Scrolls Online takes place in the 2nd era when Molag Bal threatens Tamriel as well as the conflict between the three warring factions. Newest DLC will have Summerset Isles (kinda looks like a tropical, asian locale). 

You can mod Elder Scrolls Online from NexusMods. Players are no longer race-restricted to factions and can party with whomever they want. It's B2P, so it's a nice game to pick up and goof around in anytime. 

I pretty much just login to Elder Scrolls Online to steal from or kill NPCs. Stealing is a lot more involved in this game than Skyrim and Oblivion because the items you steal have actual value.


----------



## natkoden (May 29, 2018)

Jesus Christ they're ruining everything...

FO4 was a joke, Skyrim and it's 500 version was a joke, now this...


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> no thanks the last fallout was a buggy fucking nightmare mess!


fallout 4 was actually their most stable game release in years, took them weeks/months to find the first game breaking bug


----------



## natkoden (May 29, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> fallout 4 was actually their most stable game release in years, took them weeks/months to find the first game breaking bug



The performance is crap, tbh.

And the game itself is lackluster.


----------



## Jayro (May 29, 2018)

It won't be Fallout 5, they haven't milked 4 to death enough left or Skyrim. Maybe it's 4 remastered, since the graphics were trash at launch.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 29, 2018)

Omg omg OMG fallout for switch please!!!!! I’d take any. 3,4 or new Vegas!


----------



## Nevermore (May 29, 2018)

"It's too soon for another Elder Scrolls since Online started (2014).  Here's another Fallout game because it's not too soon after Fallout 4 (2015)."


----------



## souler92 (May 29, 2018)

elder scrolls pleasseee , i played it on the switch first ever (yes shame on me!) but i love it


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 29, 2018)

Its going to be fallout related because of what they are showing in the 2 teasers.


----------



## smilodon (May 29, 2018)

VitaType said:


> The next Elders Scrolls game?
> They can't just keep porting Skyrim over and over again until the end of time, right? Right?



It keeps selling like hot cakes even though everyone already bought it 5 times, why should they stop?


----------



## CeeDee (May 29, 2018)

Hoping for Switch anything. Expecting something on PS4/XB1/PC.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2018)

Cubuss said:


> Fallout For Nintendo Switch.



Don't count on it, sure they're released a few games on Switch but unlikely because "reasons".


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 29, 2018)

Previous leaks would indicate this is Fallout 3 Anniversary Edition with a release on Nintendo Switch. Nevertheless, I'm excited! Bring on more Fallout!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 29, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Previous leaks would indicate this is Fallout 3 Anniversary Edition with a release on Nintendo Switch. Nevertheless, I'm excited! Bring on more Fallout!



I hope you are right.


----------



## Chary (May 29, 2018)

Kotaku's lead editor Jason Schreier says "it's gonna be something no one will ever guess, definitely not a *remaster*"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2018)

I just hope they get Obsidian to develop this one, New Vegas is easily a million times better than 3 or 4 are, would be neat if they could get them to go for another Fallout game between the "major" 4 and 5 releases.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 29, 2018)

My guesses are Fallout 5 or Fallout 4 for Switch. Either way, I would be happy.


----------



## Chary (May 29, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I just hope they get Obsidian to develop this one, New Vegas is easily a million times better than 3 or 4 are, would be neat if they could get them to go for another Fallout game between the "major" 4 and 5 releases.


Obsidian confirmed they're not working on this.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2018)

Chary said:


> Obsidian confirmed they're not working on this.


Well then I guess I DON'T CARE


----------



## Nevermore (May 29, 2018)

Chary said:


> Kotaku's lead editor Jason Schreier says "it's gonna be something no one will ever guess, definitely not a *remaster*"


Isn't Kotaku blacklisted by Bethesda anyway?  Besides, who cares what Prism thinks, the dude got BTFO'd recently by his own SocJus "allies" lmao.


----------



## Chary (May 29, 2018)

Nevermore said:


> Isn't Kotaku blacklisted by Bethesda anyway?  Besides, who cares what Prism thinks, the dude got BTFO'd recently by his own SocJus "allies" lmao.


Regardless of blacklisting or bad journalism, seems all the big dog sites have some sorta insider info on this. (ZhugeEX also is saying the same things Schrier is) 

"Not mobile, not a remaster, not a port, something big."


----------



## whateverg1012 (May 29, 2018)

This is gonna be good


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 29, 2018)

Fallout online?


----------



## BLsquared (May 29, 2018)

Thanks for the info, @Chary!
Hmm, if it's a new game, it would be cool if it went to Colorado like one of the older cancelled ones was planning too.
The mountains, the cities, the small towns, the Air Force bases, seems like a good location!
Honestly anything would be great though, even a remaster. All the games from before 4 are getting dangerously dated...


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2018)

Wasn't this supposed to happen an hour ago? What are they doing lol


----------



## Crazy-S (May 29, 2018)

Fallout Lets Go Brahmin and Fallout Lets Go Deathclaw confirmed. Much Hype, very wow, so Switch


----------



## the_randomizer (May 29, 2018)

Sasori said:


> Wasn't this supposed to happen an hour ago? What are they doing lol



They sure love making things long and drawn out.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 29, 2018)

Fallout: Skyrim. We took Skyrim, slapped a Fallout logo on the box, and now you all bought Skyrim an 80th time! Bwahahahaha!


----------



## VitaType (May 29, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> They sure love making things long and drawn out.


Epic. I'm pretty sure they call it epic, but you're not wrong.


----------



## jefffisher (May 29, 2018)

really hoping it's not 5 not because i don't want 5 just hoping they save 5 for next gen.
i'll take 3 vegas or 4 for switch or maybe some surprise 4 late dlc.


----------



## huma_dawii (May 30, 2018)

It has BEEN HOURS and they haven't announced ANYTHING, what is going on? Did we just get trolled?


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2018)

Please not Fallout 5, FO4 and 3 were garbage


----------



## KingVamp (May 30, 2018)

jumpman17 said:


> Fallout: Skyrim. We took Skyrim, slapped a Fallout logo on the box, and now you all bought Skyrim an 80th time! Bwahahahaha!


It is like Fallout with magic. /jk


----------



## ClickCLK (May 30, 2018)

Please new game from Obsisian...
Please new game from Obsidian.


please?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 30, 2018)

https://twitter.com/bethesda/status/1001833400943173632

Fallout 76


----------



## VitaType (May 30, 2018)

@mech https://gbatemp.net/threads/fallout-76-announced.505781


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 30, 2018)

VitaType said:


> @mech https://gbatemp.net/threads/fallout-76-announced.505781



Was only updating this thread, thanks for your efforts though.


----------



## VitaType (May 30, 2018)

mech said:


> Was only updating this thread, thanks for your efforts though.


Idk who harmed you, but you really should work on it. 
You wanted to contribute to the Fallout 76 discussion and I just pointed out where the discussion moved to. No one wanted to harm you here. Everything is fine. No need to be overly self-protective.


----------

